# كتالوجات شاملة عن ahu's, chillers من شركة zamil



## Atatri (27 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
اقدم لكم مجموعة من كتالوجات شركة الزامل على امل الاستفادة منها....​ 
وشكرااا:20:​ 
هاد رابط التحميل
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=ea41985c5729debaa0f2f20c509059d999b78c7eccea1d56b878de785cc0f59e​


----------



## mohamed mech (27 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة و تسلم ايدك

وفرت علينا كتيير
و لينا طلب صغير 
الكتالوج الاول لا يمكن تحميله
و نأمل منكم رفعة مرة اخرى
باقى الكتالوجات تعمل بصورة جيدة

مشكور مقدما و مؤخراً


----------



## mohamed mech (28 مايو 2010)

بعد إذن المهندس 3atooora 

تم تنزيل الكتالوجات و ضغطها فى ملف واحد فى هذا الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/nelUF0Sd/ZAMIL_CATALOGE.html

عدا الكتالوج الاول فقط
 لا يزال به مشكلة فى التنزيل من الموقع​


----------



## amr fathy (28 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (28 مايو 2010)

مشكور صاحب المشاركة وايضا مشكور م محمد ميكانيك


----------



## عليما (29 مايو 2010)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Atatri (30 مايو 2010)

*تم رفع الكتالوج الاول*



mohamed mech قال:


> بعد إذن المهندس 3atooora ​
> 
> تم تنزيل الكتالوجات و ضغطها فى ملف واحد فى هذا الرابط​
> http://www.4shared.com/file/nelUF0Sd/ZAMIL_CATALOGE.html​
> ...


 تم رفع الكتالوج الاول و هذا رابط التحميل 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/mdqzjfkmcmj/ALY (R-407c) series2.pdf

و شكرا الك مهندس محمد,و بدون ما تطلب اذن ما شاء الله عليك انت سهلت الشغلة.. وشكرا الك مرة اخرى


----------



## wis2009 (30 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد سمير فرحات (30 مايو 2010)

السلم عليكم
تسلم ايدك ياباشا وربنا يوفقك


----------



## اياد الفلسطيني (31 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## خادم محمد (31 مايو 2010)

الله يجيزيك الخير


----------



## فهدالادهم (19 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (20 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على مجهودك
وعايز اقول لك على حاجة ربما انت عارفها
لما جاء اليهود يعجزون الامام على كرم الله وجهه وهم يعلمون أنه باب مدينة العلم كما قال المصطفى صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم فسألوه من ضمن ما سألوه "ماهو الشئ الذى يزيد كلما أخذت منه" فأجاب رضى الله عنه بثبات " العلم "
لذا أقول اللهم زدك علما كما علمت غيرك 
وشكرا مرة اخرى والسلام عليكم


----------



## فراس محمد حمدان (26 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## فراس محمد حمدان (26 يوليو 2010)

مشكووور


----------



## سالم عقيل (24 سبتمبر 2011)

أشكركم بعنف


----------



## eng - mahmoud (24 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر على الكتالوجات


----------



## محمد_86 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم على الافادة


----------



## elomda_5 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.muneer (15 نوفمبر 2011)

يسلمووو شباب


----------



## bassem2 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم*


----------



## سآآآمي (3 أبريل 2012)

ربي ينطيكم العاااافيه


----------



## ahmed_trane (3 أبريل 2012)

ماشاء الله عليك اخى الكريم 
لك خالص الدعوات منى ومن الاخرين
وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## فرج فركاش (3 أبريل 2012)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## Nice Star (4 أبريل 2012)

* جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم ...*


----------



## م. عبدالرحمن بابكر (22 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس ... جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## m.i.d (29 سبتمبر 2012)

thanks all


----------



## رجل الصناعة (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كاسر (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*بارك الله بكما​*


----------



## hooka (29 سبتمبر 2012)

thx alot my bro


----------



## CallMeH (7 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا بس يا ريت حد يعيد تنزيل الكتالوج الاول


----------



## hintash (7 أكتوبر 2012)

thanks v much


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

محمد أحمد الشريف قال:


> مشكور صاحب المشاركة وايضا مشكور م محمد ميكانيك


 الرجاء إعادة تنزيل الكتالوج الاول 
ولكما كل الشكر بارك الله فيكما


----------



## hajji81 (18 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكورين وماقصرتو


----------



## younis najjar (20 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسة


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (30 أكتوبر 2012)

:30:مشكوووووووووور:30:
:30:وجزاك الله خيرا:30:​


----------



## بسيوني حسن (30 سبتمبر 2013)

thank you


----------



## ahmadjet (10 نوفمبر 2013)

thanks


----------



## شومان11 (5 مايو 2014)

الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## m.alfadaly (22 يوليو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## m.alfadaly (22 يوليو 2014)

ممتاز


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (9 ديسمبر 2014)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## desil (9 ديسمبر 2014)

الرابط لا يوجد بة اى ملفات


----------



## sharaf911 (18 ديسمبر 2014)

لا يوجد اي روابط او كتالوجات ياريت لو حد عنده يرفها ويكسب الثواب


----------



## محمد سعيدعبد (27 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عندى مشكلة فى وحدة فرش اير 
عاوز طريقة توصيل الكهربا بين الواحدة الداخلى والخارجى وكيف يتم ربط الثرموستات بالبلاور 
عن طريق مخطط اوى اى حاجة الوحدة من الزامل 
وشكرا


----------



## هشام حلمي سيد (17 سبتمبر 2016)

الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## همام محمد خير (8 مايو 2017)

الروابط لا تعمل ... ارجو الافاده .. انا محتاجهم ضروري


----------

